# Real live bait in hilliard?



## srcasticman (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey guys, i'm new to this message board and man is this cool......i know where everybody is talking about! Anyway, does anyone know if there is a REAL live bait store around the Hilliard area? I know there's Gander Mountain but the bait they sell is definatly not fresh. Thanks ya'll.


-Srcasticman


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

the live bait cooler at Gander is full of freshly stocked bait


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

hi there was a bait store in geogesville that kind of close i dont know if its still there or not.there is on in dublin on 745 and home rd but that could be alot farther.have you ever fished the pond off renner by the school?i have alway wanted to but never have,wondering if its any good


----------



## srcasticman (Mar 16, 2005)

yeah i did....it's alot more shallow than you would expect, also is there any good farm ponds around that anybody knows of and any pay lakes?


----------



## BIGG MAN (Apr 11, 2004)

fisherman's west 5327 west brooard st phone# 614 -878-2505


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

were about is fishermans west located 5327 west broad is that way past new rome?there is a real nice pond i drive by on the way to work but i dont think you can fish it its between roberts rd and cemetery rd you can see it from 270 does any one know if you can fish it?


----------



## TexasRigged (Feb 25, 2005)

I think the shop he is talking about is right in New Rome. If not I know that there is one in New Rome.


----------



## Kayakfisher (Apr 12, 2004)

Drive by that pond on the way to jobs all the time and have often wondered the same thing... seems like it would be easy to get to with a truck. I have only seen a handful of people down there in the last 15 years of driving past it, so, there must be a reason. Looks too good to not be visited more often. Anyone have any ideas? Incidentally, it's the pond right across 270 from mill run.


----------



## srcasticman (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah the reason why nobody is ever seen on there is b/c the guy that owns it actually tells police officers to keep an eye out for fishermen. i go back there every once and a while because i'm sneaky like a nija......also i met the guy once. NICE POND! but not worth the risk.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

that guy just want it to himself cant blame him for that. it would be nice


----------



## winkstyle (Jun 9, 2004)

I Fish That Pond All The Time ,very Clean Water,big Bucket Mouths In There I Have Also Cought Lots Ofsmallies In There Also.i Have Talked To A Couple Cops Who Say They Dont Care If You Fish It There Is Alot Of Worse Things You Could Be Doing But If The Owners Calls They Will Remove You.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Is there a house on that property somewhere? I have only seen the pond from the highway and wondered how I could get down to it.........sneaky-like


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I live about 1 mile from that pond. Police check it pretty often. The property is for sale. Means more house coming up.


----------



## Kayakfisher (Apr 12, 2004)

There is a gate and a trail/path, to the south, thru a field that doesn't look like it has been planted in years. Shame the owner feels that way, but, pretty hard to get away with something right next to an interstate. Looks like it would be a heck of a way to spend some time on a float tube.


----------



## Shut up_N_Fish (Feb 12, 2005)

Back in the day they called this place 'Blatz lake'. There used to be another pond to the south about 1/4 mile that was awesome for bass... I'm not sure if they still do, but the central Ohio scuba diving school used to have their final exam at Blatz lake due to the excellent water clarity. Of course, back then they used to water ski on the place as well... Just some FYI...

Ed


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

Is the pond you are talking about is on the west side of 270? If so I use to work right behing the pond and was told thatconrail owned the pond b/c the train ran alond the pond. They use to call the police on people all the time. The only way we could fish it was at in the dark b-4 work only for about 30 minutes or so. But there is big bass in that lake. I was told told that conrail owned the property but I never followed up on any of the info to get permission to fish it.
Bryan


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

yes right by the rail line if the railroad owns it i might be able to get permission


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

there is one on the eastside of 270 also in the park.


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

go ahead and fish it. A big Bass is worth the fine.

moose


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm not sure of the guys name who ownes it but pretty sure it's not the railroad. He built the pond for his son (revamped it) he was a pro skier. you can see the shape and see how it works kinda like a lazy eight.
I work by it and drive by it everday, drives me nuts as that water looks soooo good. 
I've been advised if I'm going to risk it take cheap gear as it will probably be confiscated and as another member said go early leave early.

Good Luck, I won't see you there


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Just a lil' tid bit of info...I belive "Blatz lake" (lmfao!) was dug during the construction of 270, in order to make the overpasses etc...so its been there for a while. I used to live around Mill run and was told by a few people that there is a ceartain part of the lake that is hidden...never went to check it out....also heard stories of a big jet ski ramp in that used to be in the middle....and watch out for drunk HOBO's!........good to see you back Ed.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Also I belive private property MUST be marked and posted as PRIVATE PROPERTY..(every X number of feet) otherwise you are not legaly trespassing....Anyone else on here familiar with Ohio's trespassing laws?, I could be wrong but I swear I read that somewhere.


----------



## Kayakfisher (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, the way these posts are headed, they're going to have to build a precinct on the shoreline... I know I'm tempted.... hmmm.....


----------



## srcasticman (Mar 16, 2005)

lol geeze look what i've done.....i guess i'll see you all there sometime. There's another pond that's ristricted also. Off 270 south (from hilliard) there's a pond past the georgesville exit and let me tell you.....great fishing. Once again restricted by the owner but man the fishing is insane there! A friend of mine owned a house on that pond and it was great fishing. Just a little more info.


----------

